# Predrill drywall and stud?



## bjlffire (Oct 19, 2009)

I am trying to install drywall in a kitchen of an old home.
When I try to screw drywall screw into stud some have broken and some will not go in.

Is it ok to hold rock inplace and predrill before screw?

Thanks


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

yes, that would work, but don't break the paper when you install the screws. Are you using a drywall gun as a driver? set the nose cone correctly and you will have no problem.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sure the screws you are using are of quality? I work mostly on antique things and some of that old lumber has aged to be hard as a rock. It is pain, but sometimes som parafin on the screws helps.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Also you can use fewer fasteners if you use drywall adhesive.


----------

